# Best Digital Camera under 10k!!



## mananknl (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi 
plz some1 suggest best digital camera with price arnd Rs. 10k ??


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 7, 2006)

I think this topic should have been in the reviews section. 

Sony Cybershot W5 is one, priced at Rs.10995/- (incl. all taxes, as of my October 2006 catalogue). Check out the current prices which might have dropped as Sony prices always drop, you get it for 10000 or less. Make sure you get a detailed bill+Sony India warranty card to prevent fakes which seem so common with Sony.

You might also want to check out Canon Powershot series and Nikon, there are good ones at that price though I don't have a catalogue so I can't be sure of the price. One advice, stay away from Panasonic even if they give good deals.


----------



## mananknl (Dec 7, 2006)

sony has discontinued the w5 model...
thr lowest offering is dsc-500(6 mp)


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 7, 2006)

Kodak EasyShare C643 .. just around 11k's .. but very good compared to the pricing .. awesome battery life , 6.1MP , auto focus .. etc. etc. .. and the best part (unlike Sony) is the support for SD/MMC cards ... also a bundled 256 MB card ..


----------



## jyotirupam (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a Cannon Powershot A430 which I purchased for Rs. 8500 three months ago. It is a very good camera for novice user. pros : Good battery life, movie capture, better controls, sharp pictures etc.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 9, 2006)

Sony Cybershot W5 was the best, too bad they discontinued. I got it right on time.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 9, 2006)

Sony Cybershot W5


----------



## reddragon (Dec 9, 2006)

buy canon powershot 410 to 430 .


----------



## dragonlord (Dec 9, 2006)

Nokin Coolpix L1


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 22, 2007)

GO for Canon powershot AS710 IS with 6x optical zoom and 7.1 MP


----------

